# I support Barak Obama



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL SNORT, It's a good thing I didn't have any coffee close to the keyboard!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Now, more than ever is when we NEED a drunk ******* with terminal cancer!!!!! There has to be one out there somewhere...


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Hybrid Prius Tanks?!?!! Oh I'm in!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Now, more than ever is when we NEED a drunk ******* with terminal cancer!!!!! There has to be one out there somewhere...


amen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Is it a crime to kill someone impersonating the president?..........


----------

